# London Marathon



## John A Silkstone (Apr 19, 2009)

British serviceman uses Afghanistan leave to run London Marathon 

A British serviceman currently on active service in Afghanistan is to use his five days' leave in the UK to run the London Marathon. 

Flt Lt Michael O'Hara will undertake the London Marathon while on leave from Afghanistan 

Flt Lt Michael O'Hara is undertaking the gruelling 26 mile run to raise money for The Royal British Legion, which supports veterans of the conflict he is engaged in.

And while other marathon runners will be preparing for April 26 by jogging around their local park, Flt Lt O'Hara will do so by actively defending Kandahar Air Field in south-west Afghanistan from enemy fighters. 

Flt Lt O'Hara is one of the 144 members of the Queens Colour Squadron (63 Squadron RAF Regiment) who took over the task of guarding the base in February. 

He decided to enrol in the marathon to celebrate his 30 years in the RAF Regiment, the ground fighting force of the RAF which protects the British Armed Forces' airbases around the world. 

Explaining his decision to take part over email from Afghanistan, Flt Lt O'Hara wrote: "My time in the Armed Forces has made me aware of the important work the legion does for those whose lives have been damaged by the realities of war. It's great to have the opportunity to show my support for the work they do with the service community.

"I will be on my R&R from operations in Afghanistan but am looking forward to the challenge that the marathon offers. There won't be much time for relaxing, as I have to fly back to Afghanistan a couple of days later."

To sponsor Flt Lt O'Hara, visit www.britishlegion.org.uk or send a cheque to The Royal British Legion, Haig House, 199 Borough High Street, London SE1 1AA.


----------

